# Can I re-freeze chicken stock?



## LizStreithorst (May 8, 2016)

If y'all say no I may do it anyway.  I make mine from scratch because it's so much better.  I freeze it in pint containers.  I only needed 1/2 cup for my recipe and by the time I got home the entire pint had defrosted.  I put the rest back in the freezer.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 8, 2016)

I don't see any reason not to. Re-freezing meats or vegetables can affect their texture, but that's not an issue with stock.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 8, 2016)

No problem for me either.  Refreeze away!


----------



## Kayelle (May 8, 2016)

As long as you refreeze it right away, there's no problem.


----------



## Andy M. (May 8, 2016)

I do it all the time.


----------



## LizStreithorst (May 8, 2016)

I was hoping y'all would say that.  The homemade stuff is just too good to throw away.


----------



## The Rugged Dude (May 15, 2016)

Yep, I'm with the crowd... freeze it, baby!


RD


----------



## Wobblybob (May 15, 2016)

It's fine, but there's degradation in the quality although not significantly, I would have thought. But yeah, it's safe as long as it's been in the fridge.


----------



## Bigjim68 (May 15, 2016)

*Freezing stock*

I freeze my homemade stocks in ice cube or muffin tins.  No need to refreeze.

To save space I also reduce to to nearly a glace' and reconstitute.  But that's a different topic.


----------



## Roll_Bones (May 16, 2016)

I even freeze and refreeze store bought box stocks.
I also freeze unopened boxes when they get out of date.  They will bulge a little, but there is enough room in the box to freeze it still sealed.
If I use a partial box I put it in the freezer. More than once if necessary.

We make homemade stock too and freeze like you do.  If there is any left, back into the freezer it goes. My store bought stock is here for one reason only.  Just in case I'm out of homemade.
Now, I will never try to make beef stock again.  Its much easier and its also somewhat inexpensive to buy it in a box. And its pretty good. I don't ever buy canned stocks and really don't know why.  I just don't.


----------



## Mad Cook (May 16, 2016)

LizStreithorst said:


> If y'all say no I may do it anyway.  I make mine from scratch because it's so much better.  I freeze it in pint containers.  I only needed 1/2 cup for my recipe and by the time I got home the entire pint had defrosted.  I put the rest back in the freezer.


I'd be inclined to boil  it up,and let it cool, before re-freezing it.

Possibly smaller containers in future?


----------

